# Spade bit in ranch riding?



## WalkTrotLope (Jan 4, 2019)

Hi! Does anyone know if a spade bit is legal in AQHA and other stock horse association ranch riding and reining? I looked in the rule book but that thing is LONG and I didn’t have much luck finding the answer. I was thinking something similar to these bits: would something like that have too much silver for a ranch rider?

TIA!


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Yes I agree that it might be too much silver "bling" for ranch riding. But kinds depends how big of a show it is and how picky the judges are.



To my knowledge, I think spade bits are allowed? I'd have to look at the rule book, to see what the specifics are for port height and such.


Is this a bit you already have, or are looking at purchasing?


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

If I interpret the AQHA rules picture and blurb accurately...not allowed as it says "port is to high and not round stock"...
Spade bits that I've seen are hammered more flat and have a pretty pointed appearance to them. 
*https://www.aqha.com/documents/8260...ment.pdf/fe0dcebe-9d4b-b692-e390-fa64517af1ea*
There is a comment if not allowed in any class then it is not permitted on the show grounds.

In the USEF rules book specific to western riding...depending upon the measurements of that spade bit determines whether legal or not I think.

_The port must be no higher than 3 1/2” __maximum with roller(s) and covers acceptable. Jointed mouthpieces, half-breeds and spade bits are stan-dard.
_
_There is also a blurb about total shank length maximum of 81/2" which by illustration is from top of the headstall attachment loop to the bottom of the shank rein loop._

There is something referred to as a "mustache bit" that is illegal and if that is illegal think then your spade is going to be also based on appearances again of what I know as a spade bit.*
https://www.usef.org/forms-pubs/pEljSmr3BAU/western-equipment-booklet *, page 7 of 25
Continue on to page 9 and you will see legal "spade" bits and then "illegal" spade bits..
Only you know exactly what your bit looks like, how it is constructed...
So, in some instances a spade bit is legal and in some instances it is not.

Do you not know anyone who competes AQHA and or has ringside tack checks who knows what they're looking at and for?
Any local shows nearby currently?
I might take it to a show steward and ask who you can get to look at and give official opinion on legal or not...
:runninghorse2: 
_
_
_
_


----------



## WalkTrotLope (Jan 4, 2019)

I am looking at purchasing a spade @beau159. Before I spend money on it, I want to make sure it will be legal for the ranch riding that I want to do.  @horselovinguy I will try to make it to the next quarter horse show in my area, I know there is one coming up later this month. I am still looking for a bit, so I will keep the measurements in mind when shopping. What exactly do you mean when you say not round stock?

Thanks!


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

WalkTrotLope said:


> What exactly do you mean when you say not round stock?



There were illustrations on those pages I mentioned, good illustrations of how a port can be fixed to be legal and again how it can be fixed and make the bit become illegal.
Most bits are made from round stock, aka round metal bar.
No alterations such as notches, squared edges made is known as a knife-edge mouthpiece, not sure if a twisted or corkscrew would be permitted.
Spade bits I have seen were made where the top of the port was hammered flatter in appearance so altered the appearance of the bit.
What I did see was no adornment, ranch class is supposed to be working tack, so no do-dads are encouraged.
To me, the bit you pictured is fancy not "working" tack.
You need to have a official from the organization you would be showing under give a decision on the bit if it is at all questionable and then do a letter certifying they found it legal if you are concerned...otherwise you can be one show legal and the next not because of interpretation of the rules.
I offer you good luck.
:runninghorse2:...


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I have seen those bits at shows in trainers stalls but I do not know if they are legal to show in. 

I think all three of those are too much bling for ranch riding though. It's supposed to be pretty plain. The star might be ok-ish? But its still kind of fancy.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

None of the bits pictured are technically spades. (Except for the Elko star bit as we cant see the mouthpiece)

As far as I know spades are allowed in the ranch classes as they are considered working tack regardless of the silver on them. Maybe farther east they might ding you for it as the spades and silver bits we use out here aren't as common back there. But I've shown in them at shows using AQHA rules with no issue.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

COWCHICK77 said:


> None of the bits pictured are technically spades. (Except for the Elko star bit as we cant see the mouthpiece)
> 
> As far as I know spades are allowed in the ranch classes as they are considered working tack regardless of the silver on them. Maybe farther east they might ding you for it as the spades and silver bits we use out here aren't as common back there. But I've shown in them at shows using AQHA rules with no issue.


If it's not against the rules they won't ding, I'm not even sure they'll ding for bling on the bit. I just know that the show attire for a ranch horse states no bling.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

WalkTrotLope said:


> I am looking at purchasing a spade @*beau159* . Before I spend money on it, I want to make sure it will be legal for the ranch riding that I want to do.
> @*horselovinguy* I will try to make it to the next quarter horse show in my area, I know there is one coming up later this month. I am still looking for a bit, so I will keep the measurements in mind when shopping. What exactly do you mean when you say not round stock?
> 
> Thanks!



Look at page 105 in the rule book.
Max port height is 3 1/2 inches.
Total max shank height is 8 1/2 inches


Then page 106 has more details about what spade bits are allowed.


What are you using on your horse now?
Is there a particular reason why you are looking to switch?


----------

